# Camera showing off.. tort food



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 9, 2008)

It was early.. the sun was bright.. and they had just bloomed.. [ perfect camera parameters ]..






















You're probly tired of looking at these by now...

nerd


----------



## Crazy1 (Jun 9, 2008)

I never tire of your pics Terry. I only get jealous at times.


----------



## Yvonne G (Jun 9, 2008)

I never get tired of looking at those beautiful flowers. I only wish hibiscus would live through the winter here. They freeze then you have to start all over again with new nursery flower pots in the spring. Naturally you have to leach out all the fertilizers etc. before you can feed them to the guys, so its not feasible to be buying new hibiscus every year. The Rose of Sharon is a different story. I have several different colors of Rose of Sharon tree and they go dormant during the winter and come back bigger and better than before.

Yvonne


----------



## Isa (Jun 9, 2008)

Terry 

Your pictures are amazing as usual. I wish I could have a hibiscus tree here, but the winters are too cold. please, do not stop to show us pics like that, they are always so nice 

Isa


----------



## SULCATACRAZY (Jun 9, 2008)

have to hide these pics from turdboy, he'd want to eat the laptop! LOL

very pretty.


----------



## drgnfly2265 (Jun 11, 2008)

SULCATACRAZY said:


> have to hide these pics from turdboy, he'd want to eat the laptop! LOL
> 
> very pretty.



LOL, down boy. 

_____________________________________________________

1 Sulcata (Bowser)

www.myspace.com/bowsertortoise


----------



## Chucky (Jun 11, 2008)

Show off! Just wait until mine bloom....in a month or so 

BTW, they are beautiful but I bet they don't last long with your gang


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 11, 2008)

Chucky said:


> Show off! Just wait until mine bloom....in a month or so
> 
> BTW, they are beautiful but I bet they don't last long with your gang



2 minutes?

Again it's all about learning how to use your camera!

nerd


----------



## terryo (Jun 11, 2008)

OK Terry, I read the book like you said to...so how's this?


----------



## Redfoot NERD (Jun 11, 2008)

terryo said:


> OK Terry, I read the book like you said to...so how's this?



That's close...

nerd


----------



## Chucky (Jun 11, 2008)

Wow! That is a big leaf to be holding a VW on it


----------

